# harvest mice?!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I am looking into possibly getting some harvest mice, and wanted to know a few things about their care;

what is the best diet for them?

do they do well in mixed sex groups?

whats a good cage size for a small group? (2-4)

any tips etc?

thanks
x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

that's awesome thank you!!!


----------

